# AKAIO v1.7.1



## Another World (Jul 14, 2010)

*AKAIO v1.7.1*
Update









AKAIO 1.7.1 has been released. This update features a round of game and bug fixes, new short-cut combinations, faster direct to mSD saving, and more. Please see below for additional information.



			
				Change Log said:
			
		

> + Updated English language file.
> + Added option to disable Icon Animations.
> + AKRPG SD now works the same way as AK2/AK2i.
> - Direct SD Saving.
> ...


----------



## evandixon (Jul 14, 2010)

I'm currently using its Wifi Update to try and find the easter egg.


----------



## DeMoN (Jul 14, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> + Wifi easter egg?


I'll be the first second to ask what the heck is this?
And horray for the Dragon Quest fix, no more damn scene intros.


----------



## Joltlord (Jul 14, 2010)

I am going to wait until I know of any issues that could arise, I stayed away from 1.7 itself because of the reverting to default options that I could never fix


----------



## iFish (Jul 14, 2010)

Great news. but not good enough to take down my post


----------



## N4RU70 FR34K (Jul 14, 2010)

So cool downloading it right now


----------



## evandixon (Jul 14, 2010)

Updating Wifi Loader
"Is it easter?  I don't know, but there may be an egg."


----------



## Klarkykat (Jul 14, 2010)

Yay for Megaman fix!

Is the new Blue Dragon game still having issues?


----------



## gumbyx84 (Jul 14, 2010)

Stupid Question: Besides the ui folder (so I can keep my skins) and cheats (its already up to date), what folders or files should I not overwrite if I want to keep my settings as they are?

I'm coming from a CycloDS where you only have to drop the update file onto the MicroSD and it auto-updates.



			
				UniqueGeek said:
			
		

> Updating Wifi Loader
> "Is it easter?  I don't know, but there may be an egg."


Huh??


----------



## The Pi (Jul 14, 2010)

I'll try this tomorrow

whats the Easter egg?

I need to know.


----------



## evandixon (Jul 14, 2010)

gumbyx84 said:
			
		

> UniqueGeek said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's what it told me in the WhatsNew.txt for the Wifi Plugin.


----------



## Another World (Jul 14, 2010)

this is funny because akaio has had a mini-game easter egg in it for a long time. tho an uncomplete game!! norm!! =)

-another world


----------



## evandixon (Jul 14, 2010)

Another World said:
			
		

> this is funny because akaio has had a mini-game easter egg in it for a long time. tho an uncomplete game!! norm!! =)


What would that be?


----------



## tk_saturn (Jul 14, 2010)

Joltlord said:
			
		

> I am going to wait until I know of any issues that could arise, I stayed away from 1.7 itself because of the reverting to default options that I could never fix


It's an issue with your MicroSD card rather than AKAIO 1.7. It's been determined that on some MicroSD cards there's a small amount of unallocated space, before and after the partition. You can use Gparted to resize the partition, there's a link in the AKAIO WiKi.


----------



## gumbyx84 (Jul 14, 2010)

If you have a backup of your card, you can also use the partition tool in Windows to allocate all space to the main partition.

BTW, my update question. Please forgive me just dont want to screw things up (having a good deal of that happening today).


----------



## Hakoda (Jul 14, 2010)

Much thanks guys. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I personally didn't mind it but I know a lot of people wanted that option to disable animation so thanks for adding it on behalf of those who requested it. 

One of these days the AKAIO devs will have nothing to do cuz their firmware is impervious to all of Nintendo's AP and they'll release RTS & in-game menus. But until then, we bug Acekard for it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But then again, there is always something to do.


----------



## evandixon (Jul 14, 2010)

I looked in the wifi plugin to try to find the easter egg.  I have no clue what the following is:
http://akaio.net/wifi/egg/egg.zip
[Edit] THe only difference between that and the one included for download is one byte.  9A instead of 99.


----------



## Lakerfanalways (Jul 14, 2010)

When I downloaded akaio and tried to unzip it it gave me an error message but still let me unzip..just want to make sure that its still OK to use


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jul 14, 2010)

This is amazing, thank you akaio team!


----------



## manaphy4ever (Jul 14, 2010)

Nice Thanks Normatt and akaio team AKAIO FTW!!!


----------



## SylvWolf (Jul 14, 2010)

Awesome, gonna use it now. Cheers AKAIO team


----------



## Lakerfanalways (Jul 14, 2010)

How come I get these error messages through winzip when I extract the files

!   C:\Users\\Downloads\12181-AKAIO.1.7.1.rar: Cannot set LoaderChangelog.txt security data
!   This security ID may not be assigned as the owner of this object.
!   C:\Users\Downloads\12181-AKAIO.1.7.1.rar: Cannot set __aio\cheats\usrcheat.dat security data
!   This security ID may not be assigned as the owner of this object.

Just want to make sure its still Ok to install


----------



## Hakoda (Jul 14, 2010)

Lakerfanalways said:
			
		

> How come I get these error messages through winzip when I extract the files
> 
> !   C:\Users\\Downloads\12181-AKAIO.1.7.1.rar: Cannot set LoaderChangelog.txt security data
> !   This security ID may not be assigned as the owner of this object.
> ...


Its probably fine, try using another extracting software such as 7-Zip.


----------



## Lakerfanalways (Jul 14, 2010)

Hakoda said:
			
		

> Lakerfanalways said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah I just used 7-zip seems to have done the trick..no errors..I just downloaded the BAHAMUT version of Dragon Quest IX so hopefully it will work since its on the list..I had used the xenom version but since it says that the regular one works mind as well use that one


----------



## Hakoda (Jul 14, 2010)

Someone solve the mystery of the easter egg; I'm kinda anxious to know but I don't have the proper knowledge to figure out the difference.


----------



## tk_saturn (Jul 14, 2010)

I wouldn't worry about the WinRAR error message, it's just where it's trying to set the Windows permissions for those 2 files to what they were the on the archivers computer. It's still extracting those 2 files for which it's giving errors, there is no problem with them.

If it bothers you, on the "Advanced Tab" of WinRAR, there's an option "Set file security", remove the tick.


----------



## gumbyx84 (Jul 14, 2010)

.... Again, asking for update question: What file contains saved options (current skin, cheat settings, etc)?


----------



## Hakoda (Jul 14, 2010)

gumbyx84 said:
			
		

> .... Again, asking for update question: What file contains saved options (current skin, cheat settings, etc)?


SD:/__aio/globalsettings.ini. Have to run AKAIO at least once to generate it.


----------



## Lakerfanalways (Jul 14, 2010)

tk_saturn said:
			
		

> I wouldn't worry about the WinRAR error message, it's just where it's trying to set the Windows permissions for those 2 files to what they were the on the archivers computer.
> 
> If it bothers you, on the "Advanced Tab", there's an option "Set file security", remove the tick.



Yeah it worked perfectly..I used 7-zip instead..no errors..but I read on another thread about the Dragon Quest IV BAHAMUT version still not working giving freezing errors..strange since the game is on the list of those that work


----------



## gumbyx84 (Jul 14, 2010)

Lakerfanalways said:
			
		

> tk_saturn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No idea why it wouldnt work unless it was patched for something.....


----------



## evandixon (Jul 14, 2010)

I think that once the egg is unlocked, http://akaio.net/wifi/egg/egg.zip is written to akmenu4.nds, after displayign the following: (Do not look if you do not like foul language)


Spoiler



Bastard.You cheeky git

I think that because of:
Previous Files..http://akaio.net/data/savelist.bin..fat0:/__aio/savelist.bin....Bastard.You cheeky git..http://akaio.net/wifi/egg/egg.zip...fat0:/akmenu4.nds...
being in the wifi plugin


----------



## gumbyx84 (Jul 14, 2010)

Sadly confused more about the easter egg. So when you put egg.zip on your MicroSD, it writes somethign to akmenu4.nds and then displays that message?

Edit/Update: Reading a thread or two in the ROM hacking/translation forum about how 1.7.1 doesn't work with DQ9. Also, someone said something about the cart crashing (displaying nothing but a white screen) after changing settings and saving them. This happened to me, but all I did was restart my XL and there was no problem. All the settings saved. Anyone here care to try to repeat is bug?


----------



## tk_saturn (Jul 14, 2010)

There's an additional shortcut not mentioned in the OP.



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> + Added some shortcuts:
> - L+UP = Cheats enabled for selected game.
> - L+DOWN = Cheats disabled for selected game.
> - L+LEFT = Soft-Reset enabled for selected game.
> - L+RIGHT = Soft-Reset disabled for selected game.


*- L+Y = Display System Options.*

Thanks Normmatt.


----------



## Lakerfanalways (Jul 14, 2010)

gumbyx84 said:
			
		

> Sadly confused more about the easter egg. So when you put egg.zip on your MicroSD, it writes somethign to akmenu4.nds and then displays that message?
> 
> Edit/Update: Reading a thread or two in the ROM hacking/translation forum about how 1.7.1 doesn't work with DQ9. Also, someone said something about the cart crashing (displaying nothing but a white screen) after changing settings and saving them. This happened to me, but all I did was restart my XL and there was no problem. All the settings saved. Anyone here care to try to repeat is bug?



So the game does work? What setting should I have the game set at so it does not crash?


----------



## Normmatt (Jul 14, 2010)

Lakerfanalways said:
			
		

> gumbyx84 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Works yes, fixed the AP no.

I've uploaded the working version on the official forums and uploaded the new loader to the loaders page.

Sorry guys.


----------



## tomrev (Jul 14, 2010)

For me, 1.7.1 loading / saving is faster than before. Additional features is really nice. Countless times Normmatt and AKAIO team (sorry for not mention in here because I didn't know names) made me happy. Thanks for great released!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Edit: Minor bugs like Cheat disable , lameboy and soft reset problems are also gone! Very nice!!


----------



## Joltlord (Jul 14, 2010)

tk_saturn said:
			
		

> Joltlord said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I never did understand gpart and also I couldn't find a tutorial for what I needed, they were all "windows reboot cd" types


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jul 14, 2010)

Just tested it out on my card, it works perfectly.

Thank you AKAIO team.


----------



## iFish (Jul 14, 2010)

Normmatt said:
			
		

> Lakerfanalways said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Don't be sorry 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



We're just happy you're still here


----------



## Bri (Jul 14, 2010)

The changelog doesn't mention Alice in Wonderland.  Is it still broken with 1.7.1?

-Bri


----------



## lcleong (Jul 14, 2010)

Normmatt said:
			
		

> Lakerfanalways said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



o.O it mean it will still freeze in later point ? for DQ9 still not yet completely playable?


----------



## Lakerfanalways (Jul 14, 2010)

So DQ9 works now?? Do I just need to replace the AKAIo 1.7.1 with the newly uploaded one or do I need to add the new loader too??


----------



## tomrev (Jul 14, 2010)

Joltlord said:
			
		

> tk_saturn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's very simple to use Gparted by minimal efffort

1) Use google to find gparted in ISO file format 
2) Burn to CD by any CD Burner software  or  use google to find "unetbootin windows" or "Universal USB Installer" for make bootable USB
3) Set your computer to boot from CD or USB for booting gparted. There are a few command prompts, just press enter serveral times until show Gparted windows.
4) Insert the MicroSD that you need to resize and use menu -> refresh drive? (I'm not sure what it's called) .
5) Select the the correct drive for resize partition ( It's usually be sdb1 or whatever).
6) Right click on green bar and click on "Resize ..." pop-up menu.
7) Fill space around that partition, click OK and click Apply.

By the way, if you didn't get what I explain, stick on what it is.


----------



## tk_saturn (Jul 14, 2010)

Lakerfanalways said:
			
		

> So DQ9 works now?? Do I just need to replace the AKAIo 1.7.1 with the newly uploaded one or do I need to add the new loader too??


You can just update the loader over WiFi or from the AKAIO site.


----------



## Lakerfanalways (Jul 14, 2010)

tk_saturn said:
			
		

> Lakerfanalways said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Never done it that way before..plus I'd like to backup my stuff just in case something goes wrong. Im on 1.7 right now..how do I update via wifi? then I would also have to update the loader as well


----------



## tk_saturn (Jul 14, 2010)

It it worries you, just extract the entire AKAIO archive Normmatt linked to.

http://www.akaio.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=557&f=8

http://www.akaio.net/forum/download/file.php?id=113

I could add a repack to filetrip as Another World isn't around, but he tends to get a little upset when people do that.

Again you will get error messages when extracting on 3 files, but it's just where the NTFS security permissions have been added when archiving. Will cause no problems.


----------



## Lakerfanalways (Jul 14, 2010)

tk_saturn said:
			
		

> It it worries you, just extract the entire AKAIO archive Normmatt linked to.
> 
> http://www.akaio.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=557&f=8
> 
> ...



Awesome thanks so much..so this also includes the fixed loader as well?? Thanks again. Hope this works with the BAHAMUT version of DQ9..has anyone tested it?


----------



## Normmatt (Jul 14, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Refixed Dragon Quest IX Sentinels of the Starry Skies (#5076).
> Fixed Kaidan Restaurant Ura Menu 100-Sen (#5069).
> Refixed Alice in Wonderland (#4762,#4798).
> Refixed RPG Tsukuru (#4789).



Yet another loader update is up at http://akaio.net/loaders/


----------



## tk_saturn (Jul 14, 2010)

^^^ That's was quick.


----------



## tomrev (Jul 14, 2010)

^^^
^^^
Very fast fix. Great job.

I fast tested on 1.7.1, I'm very happy with it because previous bugs are fixed. At this time, I couldn't find any bug on it. I feel Normmatt and AKAIO team are really care for their AKAIO fans.


----------



## VatoLoco (Jul 14, 2010)

nice. i like the new option for turning off the icon pulsing.


----------



## Bloodlust (Jul 14, 2010)

What does "Direct SD saving" do?


----------



## tk_saturn (Jul 14, 2010)

Unless you have an Acekard R.P.G it's not something you should worry about, and if you do have one you should already know what it means.

It doesn't apply to the Acekard 2.


----------



## girugamarc (Jul 14, 2010)

Tales of Innocence English seems to not be working for me with this new update. It simply hangs at the Loading screen, with the word "Loading" in yellow. I've never seen that before.


----------



## Another World (Jul 14, 2010)

tk_saturn said:
			
		

> http://www.akaio.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=557&f=8
> 
> http://www.akaio.net/forum/download/file.php?id=113
> 
> I could add a repack to filetrip as Another World isn't around, but he tends to get a little upset when people do that.



firmware is the same, its just a loader update. norm repacked it with the new loader. users can add loaders on their own. i honestly don't see the point in a repack for this 1 game fix, thats like uploading a repack after each loader update. i'll just make a note in the first post to download the new loader.

-another world


----------



## tk_saturn (Jul 14, 2010)

Opps....

You weren't online, and the n00bs would have been whining so I did upload a repack to filetrip with the new loader. I couldn't be assed to install Mirc, but I did check the logs and you didn't seem to be online there either.

Plus it had the archive extraction errors. While it didn't effect it, there would have been n00b posts about not being able to extract.


----------



## Another World (Jul 14, 2010)

i disabled your filetrip upload for now. unless this gets to the point that tomorrow this thread is 30 pages long and filled with posts asking why dqix isn't working and/or how to update the loaders =P. 

i'm trying to un-clutter filetrip as i did with the old gbatemp download center. right now its full of extraneous uploads and i want to limit that as much as possible.

thanks for doing the 1.7.1 link updating on the wiki. i think we need to sit down and do some major updates to the wiki sometime soon. there have been some new features we should talk about, some gui additions, and some info which couuld go in the faq (direct sd saving, new loading mode, etc). i'm pretty busy in real life right now so if you want to make any edits feel free. i will sit down and try to clean it up and check for errors early next month.

cheers,
-another world


----------



## tk_saturn (Jul 14, 2010)

To be honest, I think a lot of that requires more knowledge of AKAIO than I have. Hence the reason i've left updating those sections of the WiKi to you.

There is an updated DMA image in my guide should you wish to use it.


----------



## Daminite (Jul 14, 2010)

i've never been able to get the wifi update to work. i always gat an error message after it tries to connect to the akaio site. i think it says mallok error or something like that but i can play online with the games just fine.


----------



## Yuan (Jul 14, 2010)

Thanks again!


----------



## RupeeClock (Jul 14, 2010)

Hooray! Finally, I can play MMZ Collection without having to use a patched rom. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Thanks as always Normatt.

Edit: And you've fixed the New DMA  pokémon soft-reset issue too, thanks a lot!


----------



## macgeek417 (Jul 14, 2010)

Wat is the WiFi update easter egg?

And what is the   someone mentioned above? How do you activate it?


----------



## Retroplay (Jul 14, 2010)

girugamarc said:
			
		

> Tales of Innocence English seems to not be working for me with this new update. It simply hangs at the Loading screen, with the word "Loading" in yellow. I've never seen that before.



Works fine here on AK2i with 1.7.1.

Thanks for the update Normmatt and the rest of the team.


----------



## The Pi (Jul 14, 2010)

I finally tested this (I was too tired last night to go moving saves and stuff)

Thank you for the update Normmatt, Smiths and the other guys who work on AKAIO so we can play games illegally


----------



## dreassica (Jul 14, 2010)

dq9 clean rom still whitescreening with this loader here on ak2i


----------



## Depravo (Jul 14, 2010)

dreassica said:
			
		

> dq9 clean rom still whitescreening with this loader here on ak2i


Seems to be working fine for me.


----------



## imlgl (Jul 14, 2010)

The Pi said:
			
		

> I finally tested this (I was too tired last night to go moving saves and stuff)
> 
> Thank you for the update Normmatt, Smiths and the other guys who work on AKAIO so we can play games illegally



You mean our LEGAL backups of game's we already own


----------



## kiafazool (Jul 14, 2010)

easter egg?


----------



## gumbyx84 (Jul 14, 2010)

RupeeClock said:
			
		

> Hooray! Finally, I can play MMZ Collection without having to use a patched rom.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Did you download the new loaders? Do you have any cheat codes on? Are you sure it a clean ROM (heard BAHAUMT release was causing some problems)?


----------



## pokemonster1995 (Jul 14, 2010)

download the new loaders from akaio.net/loaders


----------



## tk_saturn (Jul 14, 2010)

gumbyx84 said:
			
		

> Are you sure it a clean ROM (heard BAHAUMT release was causing some problems)?


The Bahamut release is the clean ROM. The other is patched.


----------



## Zexion88 (Jul 14, 2010)

Taiko no Tatsujin DS: Dororon! Youkai Daikessen!! is still buggy


----------



## YoshiKart (Jul 14, 2010)

Is anyone getting white screens after switching skins? The skin still goes through after turning off and back on. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Other than than, great release!


----------



## gumbyx84 (Jul 14, 2010)

YoshiKart said:
			
		

> Is anyone getting white screens after switching skins? The skin still goes through after turning off and back on.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ya I had this happen to me when I first updates. Haven't tested it again. Not sure how I would report it as you are the 2nd person (3 including me) to have this issue. Not sure if its us or a problem with AKAIO.


----------



## tk_saturn (Jul 14, 2010)

I didn't have the Skin issue. For me it changes Skins and restarts without white screening.


----------



## gumbyx84 (Jul 14, 2010)

tk_saturn said:
			
		

> I didn't have the Skin issue. For me it changes Skins and restarts without white screening.


Ya. This is why I hesitate to call it a bug with the firmware. I think I'm going to break down and reformat my MicroSD card with the Panasoic formatter just to see if it might fix the problem.

Edit: Actually I'm going to do it right now. Quick question: Of the people who are having the problem, what DS/DSi are you using? I have an XL.

Update: Formatted the card and copied over backup. Still having the same problem.


----------



## ~Stenny (Jul 14, 2010)

gumbyx84 said:
			
		

> tk_saturn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I did not format the card to install 1.7.1 because I only have ROMs and the firmware. deleted the old /_aio folder and akmenu4.nds, as I did with RAM.BIN. installed the new firmware, and set my personal configurations. AKAIO asked me to restart the firmware to apply the changes, the A button was pressed and I got two white screens. I'm using a DSL v5, the AK HWID is 80. actually, for me, this isn't a big problem because I don't change the System Options many times, but it's a little bug and needs to be fixed. hope I helped with something, and sorry for the bad spelling.


----------



## D34DL1N3R (Jul 14, 2010)

pokemonster1995 said:
			
		

> download the new loaders from akaio.net/loaders



Aren't they already included in the 1.7.1 package?

Annyway....

Alice in Wonderland is still broken - cannot kill enemies. Not a bad dump as it worked fine in 1.6 RC2


----------



## ~Stenny (Jul 14, 2010)

D34DL1N3R said:
			
		

> Alice in Wonderland is still broken - cannot kill enemies. Not a bad dump as it worked fine in 1.6 RC2



no, it's fixed. I can easily kill enemies here.


----------



## tk_saturn (Jul 14, 2010)

Alice is fine. There's a bug in the loaders, I did upload a Repack but...

Just update the loaders.


----------



## JNDS02 (Jul 14, 2010)

Thanks akaio team!!


----------



## Normmatt (Jul 14, 2010)

gumbyx84 said:
			
		

> tk_saturn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This is actually a bug in the ak2 loader, I'll upload new loaders sometime today to fix the problem. In the mean time it all works fine if you disable homebrew softreset.


----------



## D34DL1N3R (Jul 14, 2010)

tk_saturn said:
			
		

> Alice is fine. There's a bug in the loaders, I did upload a Repack but...
> 
> Just update the loaders.




Is that repack the same as the DQIV repack? If so, I already got it from the AKAIO forum link and Alice didn't work with a fresh install.
I'll try again and if not I'll try the loader update method.


----------



## Joltlord (Jul 14, 2010)

tomrev said:
			
		

> Joltlord said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for the easy step by step guide I just finished using gpart and now I will test whether it worked

EDIT: It worked perfectly, thanks


----------



## tk_saturn (Jul 14, 2010)

D34DL1N3R said:
			
		

> Is that repack the same as the DQIV repack? If so, I already got it from the AKAIO forum link and Alice didn't work with a fresh install.
> I'll try again and if not I'll try the loader update method.


I did add the Alice loader to it, but it's easy enough to update the loaders yourself.


----------



## D34DL1N3R (Jul 14, 2010)

tk_saturn said:
			
		

> D34DL1N3R said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Great. Thanks again for all your hard work!


----------



## MarkDarkness (Jul 15, 2010)

TO GBA PLAYERS: The 1.7.x series really has some improved compatibility with GBA games. Test ROMs you previously couldn't play.


----------



## Another World (Jul 15, 2010)

new loader is out:

Dated 07/15/10
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Notes: "Fixed Fire Emblem: Shin Monshou no Nazo ~Hikari to Kage no Eiyuu~ (#5097).
Fixed Odoru Daisousasen The Game: Sensuikan ni Sennyuu Seyo! (#5098).
Fixed a couple of regressions.

http://akaio.net/loaders/

-another world


----------



## tk_saturn (Jul 15, 2010)

Is there no way AKAIO can check to see if there is an updated version or updated loaders when it starts up and then notify the user?


----------



## tomrev (Jul 16, 2010)

Another World said:
			
		

> new loader is out:
> 
> Dated 07/15/10
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ...


I just notice this update. AKAIO is the best. Thanks!!!!!!!!


----------



## evandixon (Jul 16, 2010)

tk_saturn said:
			
		

> Is there no way AKAIO can check to see if there is an updated version or updated loaders when it starts up and then notify the user?


That would take an incredibly long time.


----------



## tk_saturn (Jul 16, 2010)

UniqueGeek said:
			
		

> tk_saturn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why?

That's because you think Smiths is a very poor coder don't you? That's not very nice.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Personally I think he could easily do it. For example when you ask the WiFi plugin to update the loaders with the previous ooption, it will determine when the last loader update was and then count the days until it has it's previous 3/5 loaders. 

Of course itdoesn't work, it results in a malloc error or a very longwinded way of getting AKAIO to power off the DS. I'm sure one day he'll fix it.

All it has to do is read a text file on the AKAIO server which will tell it the version of the last loader update, and compare that to the versoin it's using.


----------



## evandixon (Jul 16, 2010)

tk_saturn said:
			
		

> UniqueGeek said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nothing against Smiths, just the amount of time to connect to Wifi (even on legit carts) on a DS is longer than most people would want to have AKAIO to start.


----------



## kineticUk (Jul 17, 2010)

Just wanted to say thanks so much especially for the rpg fixes and enhancements... couldnt have wished for more.

_Edit: I got excited before getting a chance to test it. This is crazy, another release another massive issue. Akaio doesn't seem to have been tested enough, if its even been tested at all on an RPG.
Previous saves are not recognised, the rpg version is therefore useless again (Not a small bug and should have been picked up before the final release if tested properly. Same thing with 1.7 and its choppy dma / slowdown).
Here is your report I cannot be bothered to write another when its just gonna get ignored then deleted everytime the forum is cleaned up http://gbatemp.net/t241521-previous-sav-fi...d-rpg-and-1-7-1_

_Akaio team shouldnt waste anymore of their time on the extra work required for the rpg if noone is gonna test it properly first. We can never enjoy these releases so whats the point? Concentrate on the ak2 and ak2i, this is just a waste of your time and your rpg users time._


----------



## Smiths (Jul 18, 2010)

tk_saturn said:
			
		

> UniqueGeek said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Buh?
The previous versions thing is a little hosed between the server moves we've done and my general apathy.  When we were updating loaders daily and wifi daily (before fuckers hacked the akmenu to put on other carts and we constantly had to update that), it was useful.

now, one change in akmenu4 or the loader's encryption itself can render previous versions useless.

It's not removed because it's required for the egg.

i love saying that... the egg is mainly something I wanted to put in for myself for a while because i got sick of taking the MicroSD out and in when I did builds.

It's one less thang.

Oh and to answer your question: nope, never gonna be a "check for a newer version on startup"

Wifi on DS is flaky enough as it is, I don't need to force connections when one isn't needed. Just random be bored, load up the wifi plugin and check for yourselves.

I don't hold the toilet paper to your anus and tell you to jiggle, do I?


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jul 18, 2010)

Someone on the Tokimeki Memorial Girl's Side 3rd Story thread said that the game did something to their firmware using 1.7. 

This didn't happen with mine using 1.7.1, but all I got was a white screen.


----------



## Smiths (Jul 18, 2010)

FYI: previous versions is fixed.  it was a server change thing to akaio.net

headers changed, 404 errors changed. tried to make more generic searching part of it. will upload updated wifi loader when that's done.


----------



## tk_saturn (Jul 18, 2010)

phoenixgoddess27 said:
			
		

> Someone on the Tokimeki Memorial Girl's Side 3rd Story thread said that the game did something to their firmware using 1.7.
> 
> This didn't happen with mine using 1.7.1, but all I got was a white screen.


It's another 4096Mb ROM like Love Plus Plus, Inazuma Eleven etc. Only seems to affect some people, so won't be from an issue AKAIO.


----------



## Smiths (Jul 18, 2010)

tk_saturn said:
			
		

> Of course itdoesn't work, it results in a malloc error or a very longwinded way of getting AKAIO to power off the DS. I'm sure one day he'll fix it.
> 
> All it has to do is read a text file on the AKAIO server which will tell it the version of the last loader update, and compare that to the versoin it's using.



Okay. Previous version stuff is fixed, wifi plugin committed and can be downloaded.

Regarding storing the previous version... that would involve writing a random text file on the akaio card with the date and then reading that each time, etc.

personally, the less files I'm putting on a card, the better.

We don't give a damn what version of AKAIO you're running. Before anyone says anything about any problems, we require everyone to have the latest AKAIO, latest loader, and latest Wifi plugin.

If you don't manually check that for yourself before complaining, then too bad.

Smiley Faces.


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jul 19, 2010)

trafind said:
			
		

> I FEEL THE AK2I IS NOT GOOD. I LIKE THE SUPERCARD DSTWO.



So why post here?


----------



## heartgold (Jul 19, 2010)

trafind said:
			
		

> I FEEL THE AK2I IS NOT GOOD. I LIKE THE SUPERCARD DSTWO.


Get the fuck outta here then

Hey thanks guys, I'll try this out later =)


----------



## Akothegreat (Jul 21, 2010)

It stops my DS phat from saving battery. It forces the DS to turn on the backlight everytime I open AKAIO.
Please do something about it, like make an option for backlight on/off


----------



## tomrev (Jul 21, 2010)

Akothegreat said:
			
		

> It stops my DS phat from saving battery. It forces the DS to turn on the backlight everytime I open AKAIO.
> Please do something about it, like make an option for backlight on/off



Most game have backlight Cheat code. 

Would you ask me for how to use it? Try to find it by yourself!! AKAIO give you too much!!!


----------



## Akothegreat (Jul 21, 2010)

tomrev said:
			
		

> Most game have backlight Cheat code.
> Would you ask me for how to use it? Try to find it by yourself!! AKAIO give you too much!!!


I'm talking about DS *phat* here
and it starts as soon as I load AKAIO, not a game


----------



## tomrev (Jul 22, 2010)

Akothegreat said:
			
		

> tomrev said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Why you need to turn off backlight at the menu so much? Do you use most time on menu? (I guess you may need to show your cutiest menu skin to everyone by holding on menu as long as possible.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  )

I didn't have old fat DS but I heard that someone can turn off backlight by cheat code (link). I never heard that there is flashcard that have capability to turn off backlight in menu(please let me know if there is any).


----------



## tehxeno (Jul 24, 2010)

Question about game fixes...

They list the fixes by date, does that mean there's a way to get a slightly updated version with the game fixes as they come out?


----------



## repeated_love (Jul 27, 2010)

repack 1.7.1 is disabled on the link.

can i just get 1.7.1 older version and update loaders from akaio site.


----------



## tk_saturn (Jul 27, 2010)

Yes, it's what you should do.


----------



## Tac 21 (Jul 28, 2010)

on the help page, mine still says... 1.6 Rc2... why?

oops... forgot AKmenu.nds


----------



## Quincy (Jul 31, 2010)

So whats the easteregg?


----------



## RandomEngy (Aug 5, 2010)

Thanks for the release, it's working great! Though I can't figure out how to get my DS Lite to boot straight to the AKAIO program (using Acekard 2i). I have to tap through the warning screen, then tap to launch the card. My R4 would auto-launch after the warning screen. Searched and looked in the wiki and I didn't see anything. Anyone know how to do this?


----------



## Hakoda (Aug 5, 2010)

RandomEngy said:
			
		

> Thanks for the release, it's working great! Though I can't figure out how to get my DS Lite to boot straight to the AKAIO program (using Acekard 2i). I have to tap through the warning screen, then tap to launch the card. My R4 would auto-launch after the warning screen. Searched and looked in the wiki and I didn't see anything. Anyone know how to do this?
> Looks like you didn't look hard enough.
> 
> AKAIO WikiIf you don't want to flash, but still want to skip the HS screen and auto-boot, you can try the soft-mod trick:
> ...


----------



## RandomEngy (Aug 5, 2010)

There's no way to do it like the R4? Like, you get pictochat and all that with no card in, but boot straight to Acekard menu when there is a card?


----------



## pokedude123 (Aug 20, 2010)

Kingdom Hearts 358/2 Days Freezes when you battle xions 3 form


----------

